
Ask HN: What projects do you wish had better documentation? - jolmg
Inspired by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17399340, I wonder what software people are using or wish to use but find the documentation really lacking.
======
jolmg
One example for me is iproute2 (includes the ip command, which as I've heard
is the successor of ifconfig in Linux). Looking at the manpage right now, it
seems to have improved over the years, but it's still lacking. For example, if
you look at the manpage ip-link(8), there's a large list of possible types of
link interfaces, but if I pick one I don't know like "ipvlan" and search for
it all I'll find is a brief description saying "Interface for L3 (IPv6/IPv4)
based VLANs". That leaves me with little idea on how it can be used. I've
learned to use "bridge" and "veth" from examples I've found in the wild, but I
don't think I would have from the documentation.

EDIT: Removed scare-quotes in word successor.

------
mindcrime
JBoss Narayana, for one. I've been trying to set up a PoC using their Long
Running Action (aka Saga) support, and have found it to be very poorly
documented. I've had to clone their repo and actually start combing through
the code to figure out how stuff works.

